# Another new Cathode material



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Cathodes are holding back lithium ion batteries whose anodes typically have 4-5x more power capacity than their partnered cathode.

Here is another approach from Berkeley Labs which may provide a drop-in assembly line boost to existing battery lines.

I don't know which if any of the new approaches can be combined, and doubt that even if they can that a 4x here plus a 3x there would actually result in a 12x battery. On the other hand, it does seem likely that, for instance, the better manufacturing techniques posed by 24M could certainly benefit from a better cathode. So, hypothetically the 20% cost of a 24M battery with better cathodes with just a 2x improvement would bring us better energy density at 10% of today's prices with perhaps double longevity as well. 

I suspect it is about time to start investing some real money...


----------

